# [2009]Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.Have you deposited with "Suite Getaways" & got $$?



## Stinasmom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi!
New to this board but not to discussion boards in general... 

We are new owners at PBSB and were wondering if anyone has experience with the Suite Getaways program. It was touted by the salesman as a great way to make back our investment by getting around $2700 in rental income each year by depositing our Executive Suite with them (if we are not using it.)

Sounds too good to be true, right? Yeah, we are thinking so and may just deposit it with RCI unless others of you have actually had experience with this...  

Thanks much for any info!!


----------



## california-bighorn (Oct 16, 2009)

We have been owners at PB Sunset Beach for a few years.  I have never heard of Suite Getaways so I'll be interested in any other replies you receive.  I think you're right that it is too good to be true.  I'll bet if you contacted them, they would ask for a few hundred dollars up front for administrative costs or some other bogus fee and they would never rent your unit.


----------



## andrewfelluss (Nov 7, 2009)

*Suite Getaways?  Or Fast Getaways.. we'll see *

We were referred to Suite Getaways by the Sales office at PBSB.. We are depositing our week for 2010 in their system and we'll see how it goes.  I do not really like the approach in their literature, which roughly states "you should really use your week, but if you can't, we hope to cover your maintenance fees."  Each of us has our own reasons for purchasing, and to suggest that your week isn't worth much more than your maintenance fee doesn't add up.


----------



## carlrocky (Nov 7, 2009)

*Timeshare Hype at PBSB*

Most timeshare salesmen are full great sounding stuff that is simply hog wash. Redweek.com is a good place to rent your timeshare and not pay an extravagant fee for the privilege of renting your week. I just rented a week from an owner there for $1500. It went smoothly. Lots of weeks available and I could have paid a lot less but I did not want to wait for the last minute. Ive since seen some units rented for the Maint fee. A timeshare is not an investment that you get into to make money on. But you can bank that week and use it later right?


----------



## jlk12 (Jun 30, 2012)

*suite get a ways unresponsive*

Hi I am what may be called an expert in timeshare. Veteran of hard knocks since early 1980. Suite geta ways is another of Pueblo Bonito exclusive arrangements. I have found them totally unresponsive. PB has my award for having the most incompetent management and selects similar companies to work with. Products are good. Overpriced but good. Resorts are operated like company towns. Sunset beach makes it difficult if not impossible for local real estate companies to do anything. They even stop truckswith logos or people with logos of service organizations at the gate.

I will relate more total management ineptitude as we go along.

I contacted Suite Get a ways, received forms, and have asked 3 times for additional info. They operate on a pool basis and don't distribute until end of season. I own a month at Montecristo. SG rates are ONE THIRD of rates quoted at presentation.

Glad to provide info.


----------



## tar (Nov 13, 2012)

*Renting weeks from PB Sunset through rental program*

We just increased our weeks due to the new program Pueblo Bonito Sunset (resorts) has of no maintance fee unless you use your weeks.  
We were told we could turn over our weeks (if we want to) back to PB resorts.  I would like to know if someone has done this with this new program and if so how did you do it?  Is it cost effective to go through the rental program or better to do it your self?

Thanks for any information.  We love Cabo and plan on going for several weeks in 2013.  We have never rented before so we need advice.

Thanks


----------



## Ruthie21 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Rent or Sell Junior Suite at PBSB*

Does Tar or anyone else have additional information regarding the no maintenance fee unless you use your week?  

We have a Junior Suite at PBSB and won't be able to use it this year.  We are trying to sell and/or rent our unit this year.  We have an EOY unit through 2105.  We are just looking at different options for this year or to sell.  Thanks much for your interest in this post!


----------



## jsacks44 (Mar 5, 2013)

Stinasmom said:


> Hi!
> New to this board but not to discussion boards in general...
> 
> We are new owners at PBSB and were wondering if anyone has experience with the Suite Getaways program. It was touted by the salesman as a great way to make back our investment by getting around $2700 in rental income each year by depositing our Executive Suite with them (if we are not using it.)
> ...



the only time we placed with Suite was 2009 and we received no money; they said bad economy and lack of time to rent ; we gave at least six months notice


----------

